# outside raceways



## Rick18071 (May 3, 2011)

NEC 300.9 Raceways installed in wet locations above grade says the interior of the raceway is considered wet.

Where is this in the IRC? If it is not there can it be enforced for a house?


----------



## globe trekker (May 3, 2011)

Rick18071,

From the 2008 NEC, Article 300.9: "*Raceways in Wet Locations Above Grade. *




Where raceways are installed in wet locations abovegrade, the interior of these

raceways shall be considered to be a wet location. Insulated conductors and cables

installed in raceways in wet locations abovegrade shall comply with 310.8©."
​
Article 310.8©:"*Wet locations.* Insulated conductors and cables used in wet 

locations shall comply with one of the following: (1) Be moisture-impervious

metal-sheathed, (2) Be types MTW, RHW, RHW-2, TW, THW, THW-2, THHW,

THWN, THWN-2, XHHW, XHHW-2, ZW, (3) Be of a type listed for use in wet

locations
​


Table E3701.4, in the 2006 IRC - ALLOWABLE APPLICATIONS FOR WIRING

METHODS: See the column for NM conductors, ..not allowed in damp [ or wet ]

applications.
​

Does this help?
​

.
​


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2011)

E3802.7 Raceways in wet locations above grade.

Where raceways are installed in wet locations abovegrade, the interior of such raceways shall be considered to be a wet location. Insulated conductors and cables installed in raceways in wet locations abovegrade shall be listed for use in wet locations.

If you know the NEC number go to

APPENDIX Q

ICC INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE ELECTRICAL PROVISIONS/NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE CROSS-REFERENCE

 In the back qand you can cross reference to the IRC code section


----------



## north star (May 3, 2011)

comments deleted by north star


----------



## jar546 (May 3, 2011)

That was not a code change, it was a code clarification in 2009.  NM in conduit outside whether underground or above is still a no no.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks mtlogcabin


----------



## north star (Sep 6, 2011)

** * * **

Are there any articles or definitions in the 2008 NEC that [ state

specifically ] that underground conduit is considered a wet or

damp location?

Thanks!

** * * **


----------



## raider1 (Sep 6, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * **Are there any articles or definitions in the 2008 NEC that [ state
> 
> specifically ] that underground conduit is considered a wet or
> 
> ...


Check out the definition of wet location in Article 100 and 300.5(B)

Chris


----------



## north star (Sep 6, 2011)

** * * **

My mistake Chris!.....I should have limited the question to the 2006 IRC.

** * * **


----------



## codeworks (Sep 7, 2011)

i see the stuff in conduit in my jurisdiction all the time. where does it say it can't be run in conduit?, NEC 2008, do you have a code reference?


----------



## codeworks (Sep 7, 2011)

334.12 (b) 4, wet locations, now, about not running it in pipe ?


----------



## raider1 (Sep 15, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> 334.12 (b) 4, wet locations, now, about not running it in pipe ?


NM cable can be run inside of a raceway provided that the raceway is not located in a wet location.

Chris


----------

